# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > سوال: برای طراحی یک UI خوب باید چه مهارتهایی داشت؟

## alireza378

سلام

من توی طراحی UI نرم افزار هام به شدت ضعیف عمل میکنم. از طرف دیگه ، نرم افزارهای اطرافم رو که میبینم ، به این نتیجه رسیدم که ضرب المثل *"عقل مردم به چشمشونه"* توی حوزه ی تجاری نرم افزار خیلی مهمه! به نظر خودم امکانات یک برنامه خیلی مهم تر از طراحی UI هست ولی نظر من اینجا اهمیتی نداره و چیزی که مهمه نظر مشتریان هست :لبخند: 

با ++C آشنایی خوبی دارم و ظاهرا Qt برام گزینه ی مناسبیه. شنیدم که امکان استفاده از HTML و CSS هست و خودش هم یک زبان اسکریپتینگ به نام QML داره.

تحقیقاتی هم در مورد UI کردم و به این تاپیک رسیدم:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?494116

خب طرح های خیلی قشنگی از کاربران دیدم.

اما سوالاتم اینها هست:


سایتی سراغ دارید که ایده های UI رو داشته باشه؟ چندتا خودم پیدا کردم مثل dribbble ولی بازم اگه چیزی سراغ دارید لطفا بگیداگه بخوام خودم ایده بدم و به قول معروف از طرح های بقیه کپی نکنم دقیقا چجوری باید این خلاقیت لازم رو به وجود بیارم؟ توی طراحی سایت معمولا یه طرح خام با Photoshop میزنن و بعد میان با CSS و HTML درستش میکنن. خب حالا من توی UI برنامه هام هم باید همینطوری عمل کنم؟  :اشتباه:  یعنی اول با Photoshop یک طرح خام بزنم و بعد با Qt پیاده سازیش کنم؟ مسئله اینه که من اصلا با Photoshop و گرافیک میانه ی خوبی ندارم!! :افسرده: تا جای ممکن سعی میکنم خودم نیاز خودمو برطرف کنم ، ولی اگه بخوام از یک نفر در طراحی UI کمک بگیرم باید از چه کسی کمک بگیرم؟ یک گرافیست؟

----------

